# Have a word....



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So I've put Mullums LED side lights on, posted on the book of face, told by 1 person they are illegal, told by another person they will blow up......now because I havent bowed down to them and told them I am very happy with them and will not be removing them and I havent kissed their arse I'm apparently trying to be a car god?! Have a fuckin word you dinlo......URGH PEOPLE

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

But I'm not on FaceAche? :?

_Is dinlo a pikey term? Just saying._  
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dinlo


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Facebook. The only thing I use it for is keeping in touch with old friends. The very second you deviate from that and go on open discussion forums it becomes full retard. :lol:

Best to stay off it if you like to have intelligent discussions.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

brian1978 said:


> Facebook. The only thing I use it for is keeping in touch with old friends. The very second you deviate from that and go on open discussion forums it becomes full retard. :lol:
> 
> Best to stay off it if you like to have intelligent discussions.


Quite right - its a useful tool to chat with daughter and grandson during the course of the day without bothering with the phone, but otherwise its a work of Satan!!

I can't believe how much personal info some people put on there - tracking a huge majority of our tenants is sooooo easy!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I just don't get how someone has come to the conclusion I think I'm a car god because I've got LED side lights lol

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

But you _are_ a car god_dess_.

p.s.
_What is_ a cargod/goddess?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Fuck knows

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

No need to get abusive! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lmfao

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Skeee said:


> View attachment 1


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha ha 

J
xx


----------

